# Subs Needed.......



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Fellow plowers,

We are still in need of subs to cover sites in the following towns in northern NJ:

Jersey City
West New York
Weehawken
Fort Lee
Ridgefield
Rutherford
Seacaucus
Westwood
Closter
Chatham

Some of these are per push other are per inch brackets all need salt applications.
Please contact me via PM and I will give further info to any ionterested parties.


----------



## wfh07 (Nov 17, 2007)

*ready and willing*

I'm ooking for contracts Chatham. What do you have?


----------



## 55cgas (Nov 23, 2009)

I know this post is a couple years old, but if you need someone this winter, let me know. I have a 2001 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 7.6' western. I have 12 years experience.


----------



## mulchexpress (Nov 30, 2009)

If you still have contracts available, I am interested in being a sub. Have trucks, salters, loaders, snow blowers, shovelers, etc. Interested in Chatham, Rutherford, Secaucus. Thanks


----------

